

Health Care Opens Stable Career Path, Taken Mainly by Women - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/23/business/economy/health-care-opens-middle-class-path-taken-mainly-by-women.html

======
justcommenting
Somewhere around 20% of nurses in the United States belong to unions--some of
which exert enormous political influence over the state and federal laws
governing the other 80% working in an already highly-regulated market.

Collective bargaining and organized regulatory influence seem like potentially
important contributors to the 'stability' of the profession and wage growth
over time.

